# Aluminum Pedal Covers



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got a set from autozone but haven't installed em yet. The dead pedal is my fav because most cars neglect to have an area for your foot when you aren't using it. Maybe this is to get you to put your foot farther inward to minimize leg injury in the event you get T-bone'd. I was looking at the accessory ones that the Camaro has but that price is up there. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

isn't there a set from gm? thought I seen some not long ago while looking at some accessories on the website


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's the link to the GM kit: Pedal Cover landing page


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I saw a set on display at my local dealer but I think they might of been for the sonic, think they would work on the cruze?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I saw a set on display at my local dealer but I think they might of been for the sonic, think they would work on the cruze?


The link I provided is for the Cruze.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

for $185 I hope those are pedal replacements, not just covers...
Covers tend to come off after time, they only attach with tape & small screws (holding thin bars)


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The covers that Holden sell here - for which they want $185 *plus* installation are ... Not as well made as the $18 with free shipping ones I got from eBay, plus the eBay ones have "CRUZE" on them.

Maybe the Chevrolet-supplied ones aren't as dismal - but from the link above, they look just the same - the eBay ones just seem so much better value, and are probably made on the next assembly line in a factory somewhere in China, anyway.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> for $185 I hope those are pedal replacements, not just covers...
> Covers tend to come off after time, they only attach with tape & small screws (holding thin bars)


That's if you don't pull the rubber and drill the holes. I say that as if I'm actually drilling into my pedals. I will eventually do that but I want to know I like them enough to take that next step. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the GM factory ones and I find the quality to be great - but I'm not convinced they're worth the cost (GM owed me some money, so they gave it to me in accessories credit). Even though they are covers, they do not easily slip on. In fact, they required a lot of muscle to get them fitted on. That said, I see they these lasting a long time and have no chance at coming off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I gave up on my set. The brake pedal has a lip that prevents you from slipping the pedals on. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> That's if you don't pull the rubber and drill the holes. I say that as if I'm actually drilling into my pedals.


That usually only works for the break pedal and maybe the clutch, but most gas pedals are plastic and crack/break when drilled.


----------



## Joker721 (Apr 23, 2011)

I put mine on the LTZ yesterday, they are GM parts and look great.


----------



## Joker721 (Apr 23, 2011)

They are an option on the 2014 Cruzes and are available and work on the 2011's


----------

